# Article - behind the scenes



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Interesting article (and book reference) in Slate about the money behind some big show dogs ....


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Very interesting - I think Sophy, Poppy and I will go for a long muddy walk and then veg out on the sofa. Less adrenalin, but inexpensive, and I think they will enjoy it more!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Funny, I just emailed the same article to my friend who owns MonaLisa. Found it very interesting.


----------

